# Arioso 20px - ein Standartzeichensatz?



## Cusco (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ist Arioso 20px ein Windows Standart-Zeichensatz? Würde er also unter jeden Windowssystem angezeigt werden (IExplorer&FireFox) ? Welche Schrift würde genommen werden der der Zeichensatz nicht existiert (z.B. MacOS) ? Laut CSS-Style gehört der Font zu keiner Gruppe.


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich bezweifle, dass "Arioso" eine Standart-Schriftart unter Windows ist, da es sich hierbei wohl eher  um eine Schmuckschrift handelt, von der auszugehen ist, dass sie nicht auf jedem System installiert ist, wie beispielsweise auf meinem.

Welche alternative Schriftart der Browser dann darstellen würde, liegt zum einen daran, welche du im Stylesheet festlegst, doch vor allem, welche Schriftart(en) auf dem System des Users zur Verfügung stehen.

Kurzum, es ist davon abzuraten, solch "exotische" Schriftarten im Internet einzusetzen.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Die Arioso ist eine Schmuckschrift..... und dürfte auf so ziemlich jedem System nicht vorhanden sein (von den DTP'lern mal abgesehen).
Mit der Arial kannst Du eigentlich nie etwas verkehrt machen..... die ist auf jedem System per default vorhanden (Windows, Mac, Linux).

Wenn Du schon eine andere Schrift nehmen willst, dann nimm z.b. die Tahoma oder Verdana..... aber als Erstatzschrift unbedingt die Arial bestimmen.
Wurde die Ersatzschrift nicht bestimmt oder fehlt diese auf dem System, dann wird die im System angegebene Standardschrift verwendet (bei mir ist es die Times New Roman).
Wie sich sowas auswirken kann, kannst Du z.b. auf dieser Seite sehen.
Links ist die gewünschte Schrift als Bild, rechts wird die Schrift vom System verwendet (sofern die linke Schrift auf dem System nicht vorhanden ist).
Bei mir werden nur die Arial, Impact, Tahoma, Times New Roman und Verdana wie gewünscht angezeigt..... alle anderen Schriften werden in Times New Roman angezeigt.

Abgesehen davon, musst Du sowieso "generische" Schriften angeben..... andernfalls wird Deine Seite dem Validator nicht standhalten. 

Wenn Du trotzdem mit exotischen Schriften hantieren willst, dann würde ich mir überlegen ob man daraus nicht Grafiken erstellt.
Bedenke jedoch dass das anzeigen von Grafiken evtl. unterbunden werden könnte (oder gar ein Textbrowser verwendet wird).
Daher würde ich sowas, wenn überhaupt, nur z.b. für den Header verwenden..... aber niemas für den Content oder das Menü.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Gumbo (14. Januar 2007)

Du solltest die Begriffe Zeichensatz und Schriftart nicht verwechseln. Denn während ein Zeichensatz die geordnete Menge der verfügbaren Zeichen beschreibt, beschreibt eine Schriftart nur die Glyphen (also die Darstellung der Zeichen) eines Zeichensatzes.


----------



## Cusco (14. Januar 2007)

Hmm, verdammt aber wie kommt den diese Schrift auf meinen Rechner? Ich habe nur eine Schriftart per Hand nachinstalliert und die nutze ich für die Überschriftbanner also Grafisch.

Welche Schriften sind den Standart? In Fusion habe ich so eine art Abgenzung die Zeigt ein paar Schriften ua. Vanana & New Times, Vananda oder wie die heist ist meine Standartschriftart auf der Page die ich überall eingestellt habe.

Und das Arial überall vorhanden ist stimmt so auch nicht, sie fehlt z.B. auf meinen Amiga-Betriebsystem, bekannt ist mir da nur im Moment Courier, New Times, Times und Helvetica als Standartschriftart. Zugegeben der Amiga ist ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen aber auch da gibt es 2 oder 3 verschiedene Browser.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Januar 2007)

Cusco hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, verdammt aber wie kommt den diese Schrift auf meinen Rechner?


Z.b. durch die installation irgend einer Software.
Viele Programme, die in irgend einer Form auch mit Text arbeiten können (also auch z.b. Grafikprogramme), installieren häufig auch Schriften..... im schlimmsten Fall sogar ohne einem die Wahl zu lassen.

Welche Schriften standard sind, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Aber wie gesagt, mit der Arial kannst Du eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen.

Nichts gegen Amiga, aber ich denke die Anzahl derer die noch einen Amiga nutzen, ist eher gering.
Wenn es danach gehen würde, dann müsste man auch andere Systeme berücksichtigen.
Dann kannst Du aber auch gleich damit anfangen auf Grafiken, CSS, JavaScript etc. zu verzichten..... bringt unter DOS nämlich nicht besonders viel 
Mit Windows, Mac und Linux dürften wohl die wesentlichsten (heute gebräuchlichen) Systeme abgedeckt sein.


----------



## Cusco (14. Januar 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Z.b. durch die installation irgend einer Software.
> Viele Programme, die in irgend einer Form auch mit Text arbeiten können (also auch z.b. Grafikprogramme), installieren häufig auch Schriften..... im schlimmsten Fall sogar ohne einem die Wahl zu lassen.
> 
> Welche Schriften standard sind, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
> ...



1. Amiga ist nicht DOS wenn dann heist es schon CLI oder Shell.
2. Amiga hat ne Grafische Benutzeroberlfäche eher vergleichbar mit Mac, aktuell ist OS4.0 (PPC-Betriebsystem)
3. Amigabrowser können Grafiken anzeigen und Javascripts verarbeiten letzteres wenn auch eingeschrägt. Gut CSS kriegt leider keiner der 3 Browser gebacken 
4. Mir ist klar das der Amiga nur noch meist aus nostalgischen Gründen genutzt wird, schon 2001 stand fest das von den ehemals xx Mio. Usern nur noch unter 100.000 User gibt weltweit
5. Troz der geringen User zahl schreibe ich immer noch Software für den Amiga


----------



## Gumbo (14. Januar 2007)

Prinzipiell ist es egal, welche Schriftarten auf einem Computer installiert sind. Denn der (intelligente) Computer sucht sich notfalls eine andere Schriftart aus, wenn eine angegebene nicht verfügbar ist oder nicht die Glyphe des Zeichens liefern kann. Daher heißt die CSS-Eigenschaft auch „font-_family_“.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Januar 2007)

Dass Amiga nicht DOS ist, ist mir klar.
Aber wenn Du DOS kennst, dann weisst Du auch dass die Grafiken unter DOS nicht grad "berauschend" sind. 

Ist doch schön dass Du für Amiga Software schreibst..... nur so bleibt die "eingeschworene Gemeinde" am leben.


----------

